# What changes have you made hunting as older?



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Lower poundage, smoother pulling bows, don't concern myself with speed. Move slower, hunt smarter and still get out as much if not more than when I was younger. 71 here.


----------



## greg ledger (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't shoot as much poundage as I once did. I am a lot more concerned about safety than I was.Also have gone to more ladder stands than hang ons.


----------



## Oldmanskinner (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm one of the weird ones who started older. As a result I just do what works for me.


----------



## TBB (Sep 29, 2007)

Not as much draw weight and had to play with the peep to get the pins and the target clear at the same time.


----------



## wolverine61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Safety first. I shoot the same poundage as i used to. #58 Use a easy drawing mathews no-cam. Don't like climbing sticks anymore. Ladder stand only.


----------



## BNel (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree with this gentleman.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll be 69 this year. Dropped from 70 lb. to 60 lb. a few years ago. Bought some ladder stands and I am much safer/slower than in my prime. (more safe than slow) I still hunt by myself and typically have a tracfone with me. I'll often pass on the Bill's games on a Sunday afternoon in favor of sitting in a stand. I'll remember tagging a deer long after I've forgotten who won or lost a game.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gave up on hang on's use ladder stands, bow weight at 66# since had back surgery back in 91. Main concern safety as been using harness & safety rope since about 90. will be 75 next click. Hunt almost every day from Oct 20 till Dec.1.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

One thing I did as far as safety was bought a Treestand Wingman that automatically lowers you to the ground. It not only automatically lowers you to the ground but if you fall you don’t have that sudden stop that can be very painful.


----------



## Arcus Venator (Dec 19, 2008)

When I hunt alone I am a more conservative in my stand site selection - closer to camp, areas that getting a deer out alone won't be quite so difficult. I am also more likely to leave the stand a few minutes early at the end of the day rather than staying right to the end.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Added a big azz gravity flow wagon box blind.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Age 76 almost 77. Lowered my bow's poundage to 50 pounds. I still prefer spot and stalk hunting, but I walk less and sit more. :smile:


----------



## 307Tactical (Jun 9, 2019)

At 47 I switched to bowhunting. I now regret I wasted my youth rifle hunting ....


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Shoot a little less weight than before, tend to spend less "marathon" days in the stand, and don't hang treestands alone anymore.


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

I used to be a much more physically active hunter. I loved still hunting, and trying to catch deer unaware in their living room. I'd sneak through the woods, or take a track in the snow, and go for hours. I'd also hunt the steepest hills around. If I hunted a stand, it was a hang on, way up high, and I'd sit it for hours on end. I'd hunt any weather, and any conditions.

Nowadays, it's much more sedentary hunting. More time in stands, they've become ladder stands, and my sessions are shorter. I still like to hunt "tough" spots that other guys bypass, but they are closer to the road, and not as steep. I've dropped my poundage a lot. Sometimes I'll wake up, look out the window at the rain, and say "Nope, not today". And I allow myself much more time to get a deer out of the woods. In my younger days, I'd tie a rope on, start pulling, and might not stop all the way to the truck. Today, it's short stretches, with more frequent, and much longer, breaks.

We all just need to accept reality, and adjust to it as needed.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven’t dragged a deer in 20 years, I use an old Cabelas Magnum Hauler. I don’t hunt far from roads and mostly hunt alone. Mornings are pretty painful so I mostly hunt afternoons and evenings. I too use to hunt any weather conditions, the worse the better, no more of that.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm nearing 78. Started bowhunting in 1956. 1-I park closer to my stands 2-ladder stands only 3-I still pull 60#s with ease sitting down 4-If I shoot a deer my Son or Son-in-law get the call to come get it if I can't drive to where it falls 4-I almost never hunt morning but spend minimum 3 hours in stand in the afternoon (usually 4) 5-I hunt very little until mid Oct then from last week of Oct till gun season I try to miss few. 6- I don't hunt the weekends being retired, I leave that for the working 7-other than my shot knees everything else works fine. 8-I log on average, easy over 100+ hours "in the stand"


----------



## nardoclark5 (Jul 6, 2018)

Reduced my poundage to between 55-60 lbs, switched from a 5 pin sight to a moveable single pin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blueriverjerry (Aug 18, 2006)

A lot less spot and stalk, and still do some elk calling, but mostly ground blind over water, and an ebike with trailer. I'm 76 and purchased a pse carbon stealth 50lb to replace my 60lb evolve. Just got home from placing trail cams, 6 hour drive each way and a pleasant 4 days camping in NE Oregon. Hunt solo the last several years since friends have dropped out, but have had excellent luck finding help packing quarters when needed in exchange for a backstrap. (darned high price IMO but well worth it)


----------



## FXJ (Dec 28, 2018)

Crossbow


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, I've changed everything! 56 pounds, 550 grain arrows. 200 grain cutthroat broad heads scary sharp in a KME sharpener. Glad I got a 31" draw, still getting it done>


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

tguil said:


> Age 76 almost 77. Lowered my bow's poundage to 50 pounds. I still prefer spot and stalk hunting, but I walk less and sit more. :smile:


Forgot to mention. I have always enjoyed firearm hunting...both rifle and handgun. As I "mature", I seem to be enjoying it more. :wink:


----------



## Eurostadt (Jul 10, 2016)

Got a faster bow, reduced the poundage so my shoulder wouldn't ache. Used treestands instead of treeclimbers. Wear harness so I can be around to show my granddaugter how to shoot a bow.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

A couple years ago started working out in the gym as I noticed I had lost a lot of upper body strength. I am now over 70, still climb trees and can shoot my bows all year long. I have reduced poundage to 55-56 lbs., don't hunt alone any more, use an ATV to drag deer out and very rarely do marathon all day sits unless we are hunting out of state during rut.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've always been active and still can do much of what I always did.....just a bit more deliberate and feel it more the next morning. Last year I purchased a Summit climber for the first time in my life and learned how to use it in my buddy's backyard. Everything slow, thought out and methodical for maximum safety.....using an RC harness and HSS rope attachment....although the Qsafe and Wingman both looks like a really good idea. 

I also have a "run and gun" setup of a LW Assault II stand, LW or Hawk sticks and XOP TTS for hauling it. Just started my summer cardio hikes with the extra weight to condition for the falltime. Dunham's recently sent me a 30% off coupon and I used it on a double ladder stand that my buddy and I will be putting up in about a month....provided the property I am negotiating on goes through. That is my biggest change....FINALLY investing in my own hunting property so I have a backup to local public land hunting to get away from crowds and pressure. Not a large parcel, but has potential that I hope to develop next year with a food plot or two. God willing I will be at this a while longer.....only 61.

Finally, several friends have suffered injuries or declining physical health and have gone to an xbow. One close friend had to give up archery and went back to firearm hunting. I hadn't shot a long gun in years, but killed a big doe in November of 17 with my new .44 mag rifle and last year a spike with my friend's 450 Bushmaster. Gun hunting isn't bowhunting for me, but I get to spend time with folks that I care about and being in the woods any time of the year is worthwhile.


----------



## vinmang (Feb 13, 2019)

Like most here, I lowered my draw weight and only use ladder stands with HHS life lines attached. Now that I am retired I hunt more than I ever did.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Alaska at heart said:


> I've always been active and still can do much of what I always did.....just a bit more deliberate and feel it more the next morning. Last year I purchased a Summit climber for the first time in my life and learned how to use it in my buddy's backyard. Everything slow, thought out and methodical for maximum safety.....using an RC harness and HSS rope attachment....although the Qsafe and Wingman both looks like a really good idea.
> 
> I also have a "run and gun" setup of a LW Assault II stand, LW or Hawk sticks and XOP TTS for hauling it. Just started my summer cardio hikes with the extra weight to condition for the falltime. Dunham's recently sent me a 30% off coupon and I used it on a double ladder stand that my buddy and I will be putting up in about a month....provided the property I am negotiating on goes through. That is my biggest change....FINALLY investing in my own hunting property so I have a backup to local public land hunting to get away from crowds and pressure. Not a large parcel, but has potential that I hope to develop next year with a food plot or two. God willing I will be at this a while longer.....only 61.
> 
> Finally, several friends have suffered injuries or declining physical health and have gone to an xbow. One close friend had to give up archery and went back to firearm hunting. I hadn't shot a long gun in years, but killed a big doe in November of 17 with my new .44 mag rifle and last year a spike with my friend's 450 Bushmaster. Gun hunting isn't bowhunting for me, but I get to spend time with folks that I care about and being in the woods any time of the year is worthwhile.


LMAO, heck you don't even qualify for senior yet your not old enough to get a senior discount.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> LMAO, heck you don't even qualify for senior yet your not old enough to get a senior discount.


I beg to differ with my elder.....most senior discounts start at 55.....:nyah::nyah:


----------



## jreb3369 (Sep 16, 2014)

As my misspent youth starts to catch up with me, I find I'm mostly concerned about comfort on stand. If I can't sit still and stay in the tree for a few hours, my chances of seeing deer before they see me go down fast. I finally bought a Millennium M100 last year and it pretty much makes all of my other stands feel like mild torture in comparison. I have to wear some thickness of merino wool socks too. Warm feet and a comfy seat are my new priorities.


----------



## bowslinger 2 (Aug 11, 2015)

This Maine bowhunter is 71. I have lowered my poundage from 60#to 50#. Using a Archery Specialty peep verifier. (Shooting with non dominant eye). 6 hang on and one ladder stand. I scout 20-30 or so days a year both summer and winter. Hunting time in the tree averages 3 to 5 hrs. Last year 2018 hunted 44 days. 2017, 61 days 2016, 60 days. I use a deer cart to haul my stands in and out or to move from one spot to another. Very lucky health wise. I climb and hang all my own stands. More safety aware now that I am getting up there in age. Retired paper mill worker. 40 yrs


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

I don't get as far off the road as i used to


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

63 here Single pin (pendulum sight), RC harness with a wingman, Kill Shot750 game cart for small property, and a old Honda 300 Fourtrax. I still use a climber and pull 67-68#...considered a run-gun setup, but I really like my Viper.


----------



## glennt1948 (Oct 30, 2016)

Lowered draw weight a little at 50


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2017)

I have to work harder at physical conditioning at my age...........but it is worth it. I've changed from a 60 lb. recurve, to a compound with 85% let off.


----------



## tcking1953 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm capable of walking in to hunt way deeper than I want to drag a deer out. Deer cart helps a lot, but hunting around home, I make sure I can go get it with the ATV. A plastic ice fishing toboggan works very well on dry leaves or snow when hunting state land.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RB442MIKE (Oct 6, 2017)

Biggest change for me was getting a quad to drag them out. Stands are also larger. Seem to worry a lot more about falling than I ever did. Never did shoot high poundage, mid 50’s. Never had an arrow not penetrate enough.


----------



## Archmarch (Aug 20, 2019)

I am there right now. I have rifle hunted. Now I am looking for doing bow hunting and practicing 3 times a week.
I am thinking about Bowtech SR6. What would you recommend?
Thanks


----------



## Archmarch (Aug 20, 2019)

Crossbow sadly do not get to hunt at archery season in California though.


----------



## Amabob (Oct 3, 2015)

BNel said:


> I agree with this gentleman.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

with my older age i shoot much lower poundage bows,shoot alot less just because of my bad shoulders and back, now most may not believe this but i went back to using Zwickey broadheads that i sharpen myself reason they fly just fine at lower poundage,i believe hand sharpened broadheads go thru a buck easier than a expandable broadhead and that old Zwickey broadhead does draw alot of blood on the ground so i can follow the blood trail better.wish you all a safe great 2019 fall bowhunt,Viking53


----------



## bowhunter444 (Feb 16, 2017)

yep the days of hanging a tree stand 2mi from the road are gone..


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

bowhunter444 said:


> yep the days of hanging a tree stand 2mi from the road are gone..


 and that is the truth ! x2


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

@ 60 years old I dropped from 70 pounds to 60 pounds. Then reinjured my rotator and bicep tendon. At 65 years old I got a 50 lb bow but haven't been able to draw it in two years so I went to a crossbow. Last year wasn't able to hunt but 2 times in the beginning of the season before the doctors figured out my blood disease. Cancer Treatment Centers of America got it straightened out and I'm about 75% in strength and endurance. Looking forward to Saturday morning's opener with a crossbow and a R/C harness.:wink:


----------



## Wavehunter51 (Aug 24, 2019)

At 52 I have stopped chasing the speed game and harsh draw cycles for a smoother transition into the valley. The only real change for me so far is I am way more selective about the animals I harvest.


----------



## milanmark (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't shoot much anymore so I use a Saunders power pull to strengthen my arm muscles for hunting.


----------



## bates$hreve (Jan 2, 2010)

I have given up on climbers and lock-ons and am more focused on pop-up blinds, with ladder stands if required. I'm finding that the pop-up blinds work great as long as I take care with scent control. I hunt alone frequently so make sure I have at least one buddy who knows the area and where I have stands. I've also had to come up with easier ways to lift and load deer into UTV in the field by myself. Other than that, same old same old.


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't believe all you wussies, the only thing I do different is hunt closer to the crapper, but sometimes thats still too far! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

I joined this forum to help me realize that just because of age I don’t need to quit hunting. At 62 I am considering my first Elk hunt next year. When I was young I had the stamina and strength but no time or money, now it is all swapped.


----------



## PrairieWorks (Feb 24, 2018)

Lowered bow poundage to 50 and using mostly ladder stands.
Wish I had done this years ago.


----------



## Tom M (Jul 4, 2019)

1canvas, what part of Ohio are you from?


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Tom M said:


> 1canvas, what part of Ohio are you from?


 Northeast Ohio but I hunt mostly central Ohio.


----------



## HUNTSVILLE (Nov 29, 2018)

Keep doing it, just take it easy and go slower. It's such a rush just to be shooting and hunting as we age, and for me I enjoy and appreciate it even more than when I was young


----------



## dennisg6633 (Oct 18, 2009)

70 now don't move as fast anymore also the main thing I hunt lower 20 ft climbing sticks are now 10 ft high enough.


----------



## Desertbum (Dec 14, 2019)

My hunting style has changed as I age. I live in the west and hunt western big game. Elk, antelope, javie, deer. A couple of things I’ve kept in mind, tips from fellow aging hunters. You cant hunt the whole forest, and wear out your eyes, not your boots. In other words hunt a smaller plot of land thoroughly rather than traipsing all over the place. Get to an elevated position, get comfortable and glass and glass and glass some more. 
I also hunt with a buddy as much as possible, but this year I did a solo pronghorn rifle hunt. I purchased a garmin inreach device. Peace of mind.
My pronghorn tag was filled by practicing what I said. I found an area that held antelope, and glassed until I found them. Rifle filled the tag, 
That’s another thing that has changed, I enjoy carrying a rifle again. I have nothing to prove to anyone, and I like to eat wild game!


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Desertbum said:


> ...That’s another thing that has changed, I enjoy carrying a rifle again. I have nothing to prove to anyone, and I like to eat wild game!


I never stopped enjoying hunting with a rifle...or for that matter, a handgun or shotgun. It's all good.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

69 here. Retired so I hunt almost every morning and evening.I just enjoy being out there. I passed on 39 bucks before I finally shot a good 8 pt on last week of archery season. I was after Mr.Big but he avoided me the whole season.No one got him in rifle either. Never moved till after dark. Because of a shoulder surgery and a neck surgery I only shoot 45# and complete pass through's in the boil room area always. Still using climbing sticks with hang-ons but added a hunter safety system on me and life line rope on every stand. I really feel secure from bottom to top, always connected in. Make sure I take my tracphone. One thing I don't think I will do anymore is drive deer for my son for 7 hours straight in rifle season. My hip hurts,my knees hurt and foot hurts.Seemed ok while I was doing it but 2 days later it left me know I was 69.


----------



## boydthompson01 (Aug 29, 2019)

I will be 65 in March and so far shoot 60 lb pse full throttle. Keeps me a little sore though. But i shoot good with it and am comfortable. I still like the speed. Use to shoot 70 lbs all day. Age creeping up on me I know. I enjoy shooting so I am happy.

PSE FULL THROTTLE 29"
TRUBALL SHORT AND SWEET ((S1)
GOLD TIP ARROWS


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

I didn't read any of these posts so here are the changes I have made.
I stay in bed and get up when I feel like it.
Am 74 and haven't hunted in 4 years. 
Not really into killing things anymore.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I am smaller, female and years of holding the reins of wild racehorses has left my shoulders torn n wore out. In the warmer weather , if I work out all summer n early fall I can draw up to 44#. I turned it down 3 x but still was frozen shoulders by end of the day--This year as it got colder when I went to kansas and realized at the end of the day I couldnt draw. I had my crossbow with me n on a 21 degree morning I took it instead of my bow and was rewarded w a nice 11 point buck, went 25 yds n dropped. I know would have been a further track w my bow. My biggest buck to date-I didnt get the shakes or the same adrenalin rush, I was disappointed in myself I think. But at 60 I think it is my furture.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I am smaller, female and 45 years of holding the reins of wild racehorses has left my shoulders torn n wore out. In the warmer weather , if I work out all summer n early fall I can draw up to 44#. -This year as it got colder when I went to kansas and realized at the end of the day I couldnt draw. I turned it down 3 x but still was frozen shoulders by end of the day- I had my crossbow with me n on a 21 degree morning I took it instead of my bow and was rewarded w a nice 11 point buck, went 25 yds n dropped. I know would have been a further track w my bow. My biggest buck to date-I didnt get the shakes or the same adrenalin rush, I was disappointed in myself I think. But at 60 I think it is my furture. 
View attachment 7018649


----------



## AZtourist (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally, as I age I want to archery hunt more. I haven't even pulled a trigger in 3 years. Maybe just me, but Archery hunters seem to be just more a "Sportsman" in general (a lot less aggressive and a little more eager to meet and offer help if the occasion arises).


----------



## kman802 (Nov 12, 2011)

when i was younger i had to hunt now i hunt when the freezer is low


----------



## muleman027 (Aug 24, 2015)

definantly shoot less,less poundage shoot wheels and cables now instead of stick and string,train harder now


----------



## muleman027 (Aug 24, 2015)

forgot to add im 57 now


----------



## HITYRA (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't shoot as much poundage as I once did. I am a lot more concerned about safety than I was.Also have gone to more ladder stands than hang ons.


----------



## musky_ed (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm 70 now, and don't pull the poundage I used to. Currently 54#, Plenty for deer hunting, heck in the early 70's before compounds, shot a 50# recurve, and that was fine as long as you practiced a lot. Fortunate that I have 40 acres where I live, and can just walk out back to hunt. It's ladder stands and lately blinds for me now. Gave up climbers long ago, but then I've had my own land to hunt on for the last 18 years. I did have to get some lighted pins for hunting in the blind though, and pins haven't been really sharp for quite a few years but I had cataract surgery this summer, and that really helped with the sights.


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

age isn`t the only factor on what a person uses in Archery season, it can be your job that you had to work hard and hurt your health over many years, you may have had a accident or whatever. i started out this fall with a 50 lb. compound and i did practice some and being 66 years of age 3 back surgeries, both shoulders rebuilt over some years and as it got colder and when i did practice i stated getting pain in my shoulders and back at night plus it ruined my normal sleep and i need another back surgery too. so i purchased a Ravin x-bow i was not overly excited but i thought this is the best i can do anymore, age and health sometimes rules against what we really want to use. and now at the end of the cold late December archery season i did manage to shoot a very nice whitetail buck on December 28th with the x-bow snow ,15 degrees in the evening and where i hunt that is warm.i think the days of drawing a bow anymore are now over.


----------



## smez (Nov 29, 2004)

My biggest is no climbers any more. Cant bend over and pull the straps over my boots.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

67 and prefer to hunt alone , 99% with my lone wolf sit and climb ( Love that thing ), and safety harness , I always set my bow so that I can draw slow and smooth in zero degree weather , depending on the bow that is generally around 53# , furthest I hike in is a mile with my climber , back pak and bow , cell phone with at all times and wifey knows roughly every area that I hunt and always tell her where I am going , retired 2 yrs ago and pretty much hunt whenever I want during season , which is usually every day once we get to the 20th of October , only way I will shoot now is if he is bigger than my personal best , just don't need to kill a deer anymore to have a successful hunting season , had over 50 slam dunk opportunities on bucks this year , but nothing I wanted to shoot , so ate my tag this year and did so happily


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

I will be 75 soon. I prolly hunted 70+ days in 2019. I have hunted for almost 50 years. I am dealing with Agent Orange and severe balance problems. I fall quite often while in the woods because of the uneven terrain and due to almost no feeling left in my feet. I sit in a chair in my blind and shoot while sitting. When I was young I shot 80+ lbs. Now I shoot 50+ lbs. I killed a 135+ doe this year and also a tom turkey. My doctor says stay out of the woods. Screw him!
I have killed elk and had a trip to Africa in 2002.
I am Marine Corps, Viet Nam Veteran and proud of it.


----------



## Adammehlen (Feb 4, 2019)

CarbonTerry said:


> I will be 75 soon. I prolly hunted 70+ days in 2019. I have hunted for almost 50 years. I am dealing with Agent Orange and severe balance problems. I fall quite often while in the woods because of the uneven terrain and due to almost no feeling left in my feet. I sit in a chair in my blind and shoot while sitting. When I was young I shot 80+ lbs. Now I shoot 50+ lbs. I killed a 135+ doe this year and also a tom turkey. My doctor says stay out of the woods. Screw him!
> I have killed elk and had a trip to Africa in 2002.
> I am Marine Corps, Viet Nam Veteran and proud of it.


My specialty is vertigo and balance issues. I’ve never told a Vet with a lifetime in the woods to stay out. If you know the risks and except them that’s on you. You’re a grown ass Marine. That said falls can take you out for a long time and maybe for good depending on how old you are and your health. Have a plan and commo with someone that can back you up if needed. I drag deer out of the woods for a VN vet that lives behind me all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

I the past I did all my hunting solo or with my friends. Even though my wife has shot archery for almost 20 years, mostly 3D’s, I’ve finally got her into hunting. In 2018 I took her to South Africa were she shot a zebra, an impala, a gemsbok, and a jackal.....and we are going again this July 2020. We also just returned from a Coues whitetail hunt down in Sonora, Mexico. And now she wants to go to Wyoming with my friends and I to hunt antelope. After 47 years of marriage, I think I just created a monster!


----------

